# Shipping Boxes: Good or Bad



## Headliners (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi t-shirtforums family,

I was just wondering. So I have this idea. When shipping t-shirts out I don't want it to be plain looking in just a Uline poly bag. I was thinking that wouldn't it be cool to put in a pull out box that had my brands logo on it. I was wondering what you guys thought. 

Does it cost to much to do that, that it would take out too much from profits?

If you were to recieve packaging like that when you ordered a shirt and it looked super awesome and sophisticated would that be something that stood out to you and potentially buy again?

Thanks!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I can ship one shirt in a poly for $2.76. Boxes are double that!

Do the weight and measurements in a spreadsheet plus the costs of bag or box and see if your margin supports it.


----------



## winterk80 (Feb 9, 2013)

Costs a lot to get custom printed boxes. Our plates cost $750 each and you have to run at least 1000 boxes at a time to make it economical. 

Suggestion, why don't you get stickers printed and put them on your bags? As the treefox above said they are likely 1/2 the cost.


----------



## elusiveprint (Aug 29, 2013)

depends on how much you ship


----------



## LaveAuto (Feb 5, 2013)

There really are endless ways to pack and ship your stuff. 

One of my favourite is a kraft paper mailer that I simply stamp with my brand. 

You can find great mailers here:

Unpadded


----------



## Kidco (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi there, I think it is a good idea, if you have quality clothing with quality designs it's only right to have quality packaging. But I gotta say it CAN be expensive. Most companies will only do 1000 up words and as the other fella said printing plates can cost abit to. But saying that there are a few places that do small quantities and can do it for a reasonable price. I have gone down this road myself and it does give your brand a good look. If you can afford to do it and it's not gonna hurt your profits much then I'd say go for it.


Kidco, CFB


----------

